# food for thought



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

when a builder says wrap windows because it is easier....who the hell is it easier on?


----------



## jonas drywall (Oct 16, 2009)

I see you are from Indy, Have you ever done work for a Jerry Bridges?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Hate em! I figure It cost $200 to trim a window labor/material. 
When I throw that price at them,,They change there mind.
IMO.. they look cheap,don't last ,mildew,yellow over time ,,hell ...tell them It's against code. It takes just as much time to wrap all the windows on a job as It does to finish out the rock that's there. 

I myself just piss-n-moan till they say f%k It ... we'll trim the windows!!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

In Berks County Pa. all the windows and closet doors wrap. They say it's included in the board price. The openings get trimmed and you can't tell the jambs aren't wood. The drywaller gets nothing and the trimmer makes less. The homeowner jets junk jambs. Builders make more. I stay outta Berks:thumbsup:.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

jonas drywall said:


> I see you are from Indy, Have you ever done work for a Jerry Bridges?



don't think I have but the name sounds familiar.

I think it has to fit the home/job...like this job now..250k pole barn/mancave..48x100 half livable other half a garage..exotic hardwoods and tile throughout he says..custom built log stair balusters and handrails and he goes and wraps windows...just doesn't fit..

not to count the windows RO's are 1" too big on all 4 sides..furred out with 2 pieces of 1/2 osb and drywall on top...kinda hard to attach 1 1/4 bead to then all the faces had to be taped because he is too cheap to buy wide bead...but what do I know...i've only been doing this for 23yrs


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

Bill from Indy said:


> not to count the windows RO's are 1" too big on all 4 sides..furred out with 2 pieces of 1/2 osb and drywall on top...kinda hard to attach 1 1/4 bead to then all the faces had to be taped because he is too cheap to buy wide bead...but what do I know...i've only been doing this for 23yrs


You didn't fur out windows with OSB before hanging the wall?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

In Canuck land, we get paid so much a running foot for bead, out west I hear they get 4 times more the rate than we get:furious:

Life is so hard sometimes:whistling2::jester:


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> In Canuck land, we get paid so much a running foot for bead, out west I hear they get 4 times more the rate than we get:furious:
> 
> Life is so hard sometimes:whistling2::jester:


Im over in vancouver here and im findin a lot of GC are trying to get out of paying for bead. Gotta make a little bit of a stink to get anything.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

wnybassman said:


> You didn't fur out windows with OSB before hanging the wall?


I didn't hang this job just finish..it was hung by a guy I used to sub off of and should have been caught before windows were routed out

12ft walls with 18ft cathedral..has a 1" rip down each side of peak...24oc...how you think that looks?...lets just say about as bad as my toilet the morning after a night of crown royal and white castles


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

Bill from Indy said:


> I didn't hang this job just finish..


Oh, that makes sense. I wasn't thinking about that scenario. That sucks.


----------

